

Email Intervention (by Google) - nyellin
http://emailintervention.com

======
ColinWright
Much discussion from yesterday's submission:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2813903>

~~~
nyellin
HN should strip www when checking for duplicates.

------
nyellin
Screenshots from mail.google.com:

<http://cl.ly/1x2a3s0x303b2R432S1b>

<http://cl.ly/0K1m0c331X1N1Z440n2H>

